# Hardly Homemade Mac'N Cheese



## Constance (Sep 22, 2008)

Not for you cooking purists, but did you know that mixing a can of cream of mushroom soup (I use the low fat) in with your cooked blue box pasta turns it into a creamy, delicious treat?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Yummy!! Sounds good to me.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 22, 2008)

I do now.
So you just add the can by itself? You don't thin it with milk or anything?


----------



## Constance (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope...just as is. I was amazed at what a difference it made.

By the way, add the soup...throw away the can.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 22, 2008)

Uhh, thank for pointing that out 
I'm just thankful I don't have to dice, chop or mince anything


----------



## pdswife (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, I think I know what I'm going to have for lunch!  lol!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey, I have both items in my cupboard, maybe I will try it today as well!

Personally I don't think there is much that a can of mushroom soup can't fix.  

But please don't tell my chef instructors or customers I said either of these two things!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Uhh, thank for pointing that out
> I'm just thankful I don't have to dice, chop or mince anything


 
...or shred!!!!

That sure does sounds tasty!!!


----------



## Mama (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds great!  You could even add some browned hamburger to the mix!


----------



## elaine l (Sep 22, 2008)

I add a can of tomato soup and extra cheese. And sometimes I put it in a baking dish with bacon slices on top.  That is how my kids like me to make mac and cheese.


----------



## Constance (Sep 22, 2008)

That sounds good too, Elaine. Have you ever tried adding cut up hot dogs to that? 

Mama, that's a good idea about the ground beef...and then add a can of diced tomatoes!


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 22, 2008)

works good with minute rice too.... 
but I can't remember how to do it.....


----------



## shannon in KS (Sep 22, 2008)

wow! awesome! never thought of that!!!!  sounds yummy!  will have to tell my kiddo to try it out!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 22, 2008)

I know this sounds really dumb but... do you add the powdered cheese packet, too?


----------



## elaine l (Sep 23, 2008)

I do...I make it just like directions and add the rest.  

Constance, I have put hotdogs too.  I have added salsa instead of the soup but my kids never liked the "chunks" of tomato.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

But because we are all such "purists" here at Discuss Cooking the above comments were purely made up and frankly, plain ol' lies, to make Constance feel better.    Oh, and I really like..........I mean.......um.........I can imagine this with a can of those diced green chilies


----------



## elaine l (Sep 23, 2008)

Ahhh not true.... I meant every word I said


----------



## Constance (Sep 23, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> But because we are all such "purists" here at Discuss Cooking the above comments were purely made up and frankly, plain ol' lies, to make Constance feel better.    Oh, and I really like..........I mean.......um.........I can imagine this with a can of those diced green chilies




Well, I sure appreciate your sensitivity about my feelings!

And yes, definitely use the powdered sauce. That stuff is GOOD!


----------



## debbie24 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm stumped for dinner and since we have very little around here i'm thinking about trying this. I have some steak thawing for the grill and needed a side so would adding a few strips of bacon (or chopped pieces) to the top of this and then baking it for about 15mins work? Would i have to cook the bacon 1st? would it hold together when baked? I'm thinking DH would love me more if this works out good.

ahh forget it, my cream of mush expired 3mo ago.


----------



## Constance (Nov 3, 2008)

Debbie, sorry I didn't get here in time. Your cream of shroom soup would have been OK. That stuff lasts a long time after the expiration date...like at least two years. 

Elaine, I fixed it with hot dogs in it for my grandson and he thought I was the best cook ever! Aren't kids great? (I ate my share too.)


----------



## pontalba (Nov 11, 2008)

All of it sounds too delicious and good to be true.  Easy!


----------



## abecedarian (Nov 11, 2008)

The ABC kids are avid loathers of mushrooms and will give my cans of cream of mushroom soup away to 'help the homeless' in a heartbeat. Can I subtitute Cream of Chicken?


----------



## snack_pack85 (Nov 11, 2008)

These all sound wonderful. I can't leave without mentioning a few ways I like to doctor up my M&C. I always use heavy whipping cream (in the carton) instead of butter and milk. It comes out a lot creamier and reheats better. I also like to add shredded cheese, chopped red pepper, and cooked italian sausage. If you can find the white cheddar option the add ins are a real treat.


----------



## foodisfood (Nov 11, 2008)

elaine l said:


> I add a can of tomato soup and extra cheese. And sometimes I put it in a baking dish with bacon slices on top.  That is how my kids like me to make mac and cheese.



sounds pretty good!


----------



## abecedarian (Nov 11, 2008)

foodisfood said:


> sounds pretty good!


 

I would eat it!


----------



## pontalba (Nov 11, 2008)

Didn't have mushroom soup after all, so substituted cream of celery.  Delish, but I also substituted vegetable rotini, and lotsa cheese.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 14, 2008)

i like to put cream of chicken or cream of mushroom soup, water, minute rice and skinless, boneless chicken breasts into a baking dish and bake all together in a 350 degree oven for about 45 minutes to 1 hour. Good Eats


----------

